# مين بيحب الفسيخ



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2013)

*ها قولوا لى : مين هياكل فسيخ النهاردة

شاركوا فى الاستطلاع*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مايو 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيبة
وبالهناء والشفاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

ولا حاجة لانى مش بحب طعمهم


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

ولا حاجه من كل دول
بس مافيش مانع لو اي حد نضف لي حتة فسيخ صغيره وعملها لي سندوتش 
ما عنديش مانع اكلها


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

للا سف يا ايرينى مش بحب اى حاجة من دول ولا رنجة ولا فسيخ ولا ملوحة مليش فيهم 
ممكن ابقى اكل بيض وخلاص هههههههه
اهو يبقى اكلت اى حاجة من اللى بتبقى فى شم النسيم ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

كلهم بيقولوا ولا حاجه
وتلاقيهم اصلا شغالين فحت وردم

انا بحب الرنجه والملوحه نص نص
الفسيخ 
ماليش فيه ^_^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> كلهم بيقولوا ولا حاجه
> وتلاقيهم اصلا شغالين فحت وردم
> 
> انا بحب الرنجه والملوحه نص نص
> ...


لا يا فالح هو عيب انك تقول بتحب دول ولا ايه 
لا دى ازواق وتزوق للاكل 
زى ما انت ملكش فى الفسيخ كدا بالظبط :t30::t30:​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا فالح هو عيب انك تقول بتحب دول ولا ايه
> لا دى ازواق وتزوق للاكل
> زى ما انت ملكش فى الفسيخ كدا بالظبط :t30::t30:​




هههههههههههههههه
معلش يا طنط
هبقي اجبلك حته
تاكليها بـ الشوكه والسكينه ^_^
او احطهالك في شندوتش
:t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا طنط
> هبقي اجبلك حته
> تاكليها بـ الشوكه والسكينه ^_^
> ...


لا ميرسيخ يا بيتشر انا مش بحبهم بس لو سندوتش بيض معنديش مانع ههههههههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ولا حاجه من كل دول
> بس مافيش مانع لو اي حد نضف لي حتة فسيخ صغيره وعملها لي سندوتش
> ما عنديش مانع اكلها



من عنيا ال2 
تحبي احطلك عليها كاتشب ولا مستردة 
^___^
ال سندوتش ال:a63:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا ميرسيخ يا بيتشر انا مش بحبهم بس لو سندوتش بيض معنديش مانع ههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههه 
تحبي مسلوق ولا اومليت
^_^
هو الواحد هيتشل من شويه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> تحبي مسلوق ولا اومليت
> ^_^
> هو الواحد هيتشل من شويه


كله شغال يا لمض 
الف لبعد الشر على الشلل منك يا بيتشرررررررر​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> من عنيا ال2
> تحبي احطلك عليها كاتشب ولا مستردة
> ^___^
> ال سندوتش ال:a63:




أمممممممممممممممم :ranting:
لآء يافالح حط ما يونيز :t32:  :budo: :boxing: :1028yr:


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مايو 2013)

ولا فسيخ ولا ملوحة ما بحبهمش 
ولكن الرنجة دى حبيبتى 
اجيب الرنجة واقطعها فى الطبق واضع عليها الزيت والليمون 
ومعاها البصل الاخضر 
وكل سنة وانتم  طيبين


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مايو 2013)

اخ 
برافو عليكى يا ايرينى فكرتينى
انا كنت ناسى الرنجة فى  فريزر الثلاجة 
لما اروح اطلعها علشان تلحق تذوب قبل ما ييجى ميعاد الغذاء


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ولا حاجه من كل دول
> بس مافيش مانع لو اي حد نضف لي حتة فسيخ صغيره وعملها لي سندوتش
> ما عنديش مانع اكلها



انا اول مرة اسمع  عن سندوتش فسيخ
دى اكلة جديدة دى ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*مآليش فى آلحآجآت دى*
لكن هو ينفع أقول إنى شبه تمآف بس فى آلرنجة ، ممكن حتة فى سآندوتش تحت آلتهديد تعدى :smil12:

بس آلسآندوتشآت شكلهآ طلعت ممنوعة ههههـ

 




*.،*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا اول مرة اسمع  عن سندوتش فسيخ
> دى اكلة جديدة دى ؟؟




هههههههههههه
ايوه ياميلاد دي سندوتشات جديده بيشتروها من ماكدونالد


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مآليش فى آلحآجآت دى*
> لكن هو ينفع أقول إنى شبه تمآف بس فى آلرنجة ، ممكن حتة فى سآندوتش تحت آلتهديد تعدى :smil12:
> ...




ربنا يخليكي لي يا ايميليا
انتي الوحيده اللي مصدقاني
الله يسامحك بقي ياللي في بالي
عمال يتريق عليا
بس ليك يوم يا بيتر 
ها اطلع كل ده من حبابي عنيك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا يخليكي لي يا ايميليا
> انتي الوحيده اللي مصدقاني
> الله يسامحك بقي ياللي في بالي
> عمال يتريق عليا
> ...



احـم ، احــم :spor2:
روحي قولي للراجل
عاوزه سندوتش فسيخ :t32:
وقوليلي هيعمل ايه :a63:


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا يخليكي لي يا ايميليا
> انتي الوحيده اللي مصدقاني
> الله يسامحك بقي ياللي في بالي
> عمال يتريق عليا
> ...




ولآ يهمكـ تمآف , إحنآ نأكلهولكـ سآندوتش فسيخ بآلمآيونيز وهو هيحرم *^_^*






*.،*​​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ولآ يهمكـ تمآف , إحنآ نأكلهولكـ سآندوتش فسيخ بآلمآيونيز وهو هيحرم*^_^*
> ​




هههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا احنا نأكله ساندوتش فسيخ بالمايونيز 
نوووووووووو بعينه
احنا ها نأكله راس الفسيخه بس 
كفايه عليه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 مايو 2013)

ياااااااااي مابحبش الفسيخ بس بحب امزمز الجراد المحمر ههههههه
جربوه لذيذ ومقرمش


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

يا حول الله !

هى الرقه يعنى انك متاكليش انواع اكل معين ؟

عجيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> يا حول الله !
> 
> هى الرقه يعنى انك متاكليش انواع اكل معين ؟
> 
> عجيب


*ومين بس ربطه بآلرقة* ...؟ كل شخص فيه أكلآت معينة مش بيحبهآ

ليه حآسة بريحة خنآقة قآدمة بين منآصرى ومعآرضى آلفسيخ
وآلحكآية هتقلب بصل هههههـ

إيرينى ، هو مفيش موضوع يطلع معآكـِ من غير كدمآت ..؟ :spor2:





*.،*​
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2013)

*لا يمكن  ان اشتري و اكل سم البوتولونيوم و احطه في بطني*

*لا يمكن اكل سمك ميت منتن و اشتريه بفلوسي !*

*ربنا خلق لنا السمك الطازه المفيد الصحي اقوم انا استبدله بسمك فاسد ميت بتنمو فيه الميكروب الاهوائي الي لو نشط في السمك يسبب لي شلل في الجهاز التنفسي ووفاه !*

*اكل حاجه بتهيج مادة الهيستامين في جسمي و المادة دي هي المسبب الاول للحساسيه في جسمي !*

*لا يمكن ان اكل ذلك العفن ابدا هو او الرنجه او الملوحه فهي اشياء ضاره بالصحه لاقصي درجه ممكنه اضف الي ذلك نسبه الملح العجيبه دي و كميه الملح دي عباره عن صوديوم مركز يضر بالضغط و الشرايين*

*و محدش يقولي احنا مصريين و صحتنا واخده علي الاكل دا لان المصريين اكتر شعب عندهم التسمم بانواعه سواء بوتوليزم او سالمونيلا و اكتر شعب عنده تيفود و ديزونتاريا !*

*سلمولي علي صحة الفراعنه ! خربت من كتر الاكل العجيب جدا سواء في فساده او تسممه او عدم نضافته !*

*يالا من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع و لن تفيد الشهيه و النفس الي تضر لما يجي شلل في الجهاز العصبي نتيجه سم البوتولونيوم او الوفاه*

*خصوصا ان الغش كتير اوي اليومين دول سواء كان في استخدام ملح السياحات الضار او سمك الترع و السياحات الضار!*

*علي راي البنت بتاعت ميريندا تفاح اخصر...الناس ضميرها مات كله*

*اه علي فكره*

*الفسيح ريحته كالقبر لا تطلق و لكني لا اذكر ان السبب في كرهي له هو الريحه لان الاكل اذواق و لاني استند علي اسباب علميه اقوي*

*يالا سلام*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا يمكن  ان اشتري و اكل سم البوتولونيوم و احطه في بطني*
> *لا يمكن اكل سمك ميت منتن و اشتريه بفلوسي !*​



:new6::new6::new6:​
*انا بموت فيكى و فى طريقتك بجد .. مالكيش حل :smile02*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​
> *انا بموت فيكى و فى طريقتك بجد .. مالكيش حل :smile02*



*ايه كلامي مسخرة للدرجادي؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ايه كلامي مسخرة للدرجادي؟*​



*بالعكس دة نفس اللى انا عايزة اقوله بالظبط بس معمولة اعادة هيكلة مش اكتر و انا مش قادرة اكتب :smil12:*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

انا مجربتش الفسيخ قبل كده , جربت الرنجة , حته فى ساندوتش كانت  مالحة اوى اوى , بس انا اساسا مش بحب السمك خالص ابدا ابدا ,  فايوم ما هاكل سمك مش هبتدى بالفسيخ اكيد يعنى


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2013)

*ممكن شرح للأكلات المذكورة ؟؟

من الحديث عن السمك الفاسد الميت والرائحة والأملاح أنا حاسس عم تاكلوا كيماوي ههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ممكن شرح للأكلات المذكورة ؟؟
> 
> من الحديث عن السمك الفاسد الميت والرائحة والأملاح أنا حاسس عم تاكلوا كيماوي ههههههههه*



هو إنت ما تعرفش الفسيخ ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

*أولا لازم أشكر كل من شارك بمشاركة أو إستطلاع

ثانيا : أحب أقولكم إنى بأحب السمك البورى أوى

و تقريبا أنا و هو واخدين بعض على حب

و أنا لما بأحب حد __________ بأفسخه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:



إحنا اللى بنعمل الفسيخ فى البيت

تحبوا أقولكوا الطريقة ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ممكن شرح للأكلات المذكورة ؟؟
> 
> من الحديث عن السمك الفاسد الميت والرائحة والأملاح أنا حاسس عم تاكلوا كيماوي ههههههههه*



ديه يا ابنى اسرار مصرية مش بنطلعها لحد من بلاد الشام :t17:
عايزنا نطلع اسرار اجدادنا الفراعنة بره ؟ :fun_lol:خسئت :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

*أنا علمت ع التلاتة ..ومش عارف أهضم من أمبارح *
*قلت أهضم الصبح بطبق فول بالزيت الحار ..لعل وعسى *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا علمت ع التلاتة ..ومش عارف أهضم من أمبارح *
> *قلت أهضم الصبح بطبق فول بالزيت الحار ..لعل وعسى *
> :new6::new6::new6:​



:t11:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> :t11:


*آآآه بجد ...لقيت الصبح فى التلاجة علبة فول بالزيت الحار*
*والشطة والطحينة والفلفل ...قلت فى عقل بالى*
*أهو الفول ينزل يطرد الفسيخ ويحتل المعدة ..بأعتباره *
*( صاحب الأرض ) الأصلى يعنى *
:fun_lol:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

*بالهنا و الشفاء 

مطرح ما يسرى يمرى

لكل مَن أكل أكلات شم النسيم أو أكل أى أكلة و السلام

كل سنة و الكل بخير*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2013)

*انا اكلت سمك عادي ينفع هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا اكلت سمك عادي ينفع هههههههههههههههه*​


*
الفسيخ و الملوحة و الرنجة : سُنَّة

:new6::new6::new6:


:love45:
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

هو ايه اصلا الفرق بين الفسيخ والرنجة والملوحة ؟ السؤال ده يُحيرنى من زمان :new6: بتكلم بجد ايه الفرق بينهم ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو ايه اصلا الفرق بين الفسيخ والرنجة والملوحة ؟ السؤال ده يُحيرنى من زمان :new6: بتكلم بجد ايه الفرق بينهم ؟


*
سمك الفسيخ بيتعمل من سمك البورى

سمك الرنجة بيتعمل من سمك الرنجة (الهرينج)

سمك الملوحة بيتعمل من سمك بأة مش عارفة إسمه (بس على ما يقال إنه فى أسوان)*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سمك الفسيخ بيتعمل من سمك البورى
> 
> سمك الرنجة بيتعمل من سمك الرنجة (الهرينج)
> ...



يعنى الفرق فى نوع السمك بس ؟ معلش اصل انا من الاساس مش بحب السمك نهائى , فمش بفهم فى اى اكله من السمك  اى حاجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى الفرق فى نوع السمك بس ؟ معلش اصل انا من الاساس مش بحب السمك نهائى , فمش بفهم فى اى اكله من السمك  اى حاجة


*
أيوة 

لأن طريقة العمل تتشابه جدا 
​*


----------



## V mary (7 مايو 2013)

*انا جبت رنجة 
بس حطتها من امبارح   معها بصل اخضر وليمون وطحينة  وقاعدة اصورهم 
علشان معديتي وجعاني وباكل زبادي بس 
أهي أهي أهي​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *انا جبت رنجة
> بس حطتها من امبارح   معها بصل اخضر وليمون وطحينة  وقاعدة اصورهم
> علشان معديتي وجعاني وباكل زبادي بس
> أهي أهي أهي​*


*
سلامة معدتك ألف سلامة

لأ فى الحالة ديه بلاش الحاجات المالحة *


----------

